# CS Minnesotah herf #3



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Alright Minnesotah herfers. Rock Star is comming in to town again and we are herfin at Roberts in Moundsview once again. Friday March 31st.. We should be there from about 5:30 - 9:00 so all you guys that have missed it in the past this is your oppertunity to make history with us.

Just heard a CS Newb SuperZeeman (John) will be meeting us there.. I beleive along with Fred and I, Paul (PDS) may be there as well.. 

Whos all in?


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

Andy my brotha. I'm sure I'll get all the info I need tomorrow and hopefully it is on a good weekend for me. But for those who don't talk to you every day, when is it? The Detroit herf was a blast. You have to get out here and hang with me, Denis and Raf. Every weekend is like Chi town. :bx


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Allright looks like it's shaping up.. We have Paul, Fred, John, Gunner, possibly Nathan and myself..

Anyone else comming?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

bump.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

I am bummed... :c I can't make this one boys I wish I could but I have too much happening this weekend. I gotta make one of these.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Billy, I thought about sending you a PM on this but I know it's a long drive for one evening.. Let me tell my friend it's worth it!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Flying out tomorrow morning..See ya guys Friday. I'll pm you Andy when I find my Hotel tomorrow.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

looking foreward to it.. :bx


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Client meetings all day Friday and an organization meeting for an upcoming fishing tournament Friday night and the nieces final hockey tourney on the weekend... The timing is just wrong damnit :c


----------

